# Weather Loach jumped, he's alive but covered in a bacterial bloom looking mass.



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

So he's in a 5 gallon bucket right now to keep him away from fish since he's very stressed/near death. Is there anything I can do? I'm hesitant to do much since he's in such a bad state.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Um... all I can think of is to make sure the bucket is at least aerated if not filtered and at the correct temp (not sure if weather loaches need heaters). I feel like melafix or something of that sort may be a little helpful but I'll let more experienced posters make that call.

Perhaps a picture would help?


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Bunny said:


> Um... all I can think of is to make sure the bucket is at least aerated if not filtered and at the correct temp (not sure if weather loaches need heaters). I feel like melafix or something of that sort may be a little helpful but I'll let more experienced posters make that call.
> 
> Perhaps a picture would help?


Bucket was aerated slightly with lots of duckweed and some anacharis. Weather loaches are cold water fish, so I kept it room temperature. The amount of damage done by partially drying out (tail was crispy) was enough to kill him this afternoon.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Aww that's sad


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

sorry to hear


----------

